# What do you Brits think?



## jwhoff (Apr 24, 2011)

My wife plans to take the day off Friday and watch the wedding.


----------



## choppersteve03 (Apr 25, 2011)

shes gonna get up at 4am to watch it? dosent sound like a day off too me, the only reason to get up that early,is to go kill something to eat.


----------



## Benton (Apr 25, 2011)

While I do find much of the tradition, pomp, and fanfare very fascinating, not sure that I care enough to stay up at odd hours to watch it.


----------



## Tony Siciliano (Apr 25, 2011)

So is my wife... /eyeroll


----------



## Brent Heilman (Apr 25, 2011)

Isn't this why we have DVRs now? My wife is recording it. My wife works at a bank and since Friday is end of the month she has too much accounting stuff to do to take off.


----------



## tom268 (Apr 25, 2011)

I think, that is a chick-thing, we will never understand.


----------



## Bro. Bennett (Apr 25, 2011)

Much Ado along with Pomp and Circumsize has in the past gone into ceremonies worldwide. Society always seems to want to participate in these ceremonies even if only watching from afar. As for me, i'll watch it on the 5 oclock news along with the important issues of the day such as weather, stock prices and crime....


----------



## Mac (Apr 25, 2011)

Bro. Bennett said:


> Much Ado along with Pomp and *Circumsize* has in the past gone into ceremonies worldwide.


 Is that the word you meant to use brother? :laugh:


----------



## Bro. Bennett (Apr 25, 2011)

Yes, it is considering that the opposite gender tries their best in ceremonial times to remove our gender identity.....


----------



## Benton (Apr 25, 2011)

Best typo ever.


----------



## Bill Lins (Apr 25, 2011)

Now that's funny right there...  :lol:


----------



## Bill Lins (Apr 25, 2011)

Leno just had a fake ABC commercial regarding their coverage ending with "At midnight, Barbara Walters will report live on the consummation of the marriage" showing a couple in bed and Bawbwa sitting in a chair in the bedroom watching!


----------



## Ashlar (Apr 26, 2011)

Luckily my wife can care less and is like me , we can not wait until it is over with because we are both tired of hearing about it on the the television .


----------



## Traveling Man (Apr 26, 2011)

For all the women who want to watch it in my house; the DVR's out of order, if YOU want to watch it you'll have to stay up to see it! VBG!


----------



## jwhoff (Apr 27, 2011)

Bro. Bennett said:


> Yes, it is considering that the opposite gender tries their best in ceremonial times to remove our gender identity.....


 
Well now gentlemen!  That just about cuts it down to size ... don'tyathink?


----------



## jwhoff (Apr 27, 2011)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> Leno just had a fake ABC commercial regarding their coverage ending with "At midnight, Barbara Walters will report live on the consummation of the marriage" showing a couple in bed and Bawbwa sitting in a chair in the bedroom watching!


 
I just might watch that one strictly to catch Bawbwa's take.  The girl's surprised me a couple of times over the years.


----------



## jwhoff (Apr 27, 2011)

Here's another thought.  I damn sure ain't gonna say anything about recording the thing.  Hell, she'll never let me erase it.


----------

